# Marineland vs. Aqueon?



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

which do you prefer? (just between those two)
Filters, Heaters, Tanks, etc.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

We use the aqueon h.o.b. filters at work, they're quiet and do a good job filtering. Since I started there in march we haven't had a single problem with any of our 20 aqueons. I bought a marineland penguin bio-wheel 150 for my personal aquarium, after two weeks it overheated and stopped pumping water. I unplugged it and let it cool off and then plugged it back in, it still works, but it rattles now.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Marineland Stealth 100w heater and a Marineland C-160 canister filter, very quiet, no leaks or any problems to speak of. I only have one tank and have never owned tanks before this one, so I have no experience with other brands. Beware of the Marineland Stealth Pro heater, they have received a very negative rating.

I hope someone else with extensive experience with other brands can help you further.

E


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

As a "brand" comparison, I guess I go for Marineland simply because they do have some great products. They also make some worthless crap though. And as mentioned, they make an exploding heater. Aqueon mostly I guess makes middle of the road sort of stuff that i don't think about much because it's not stuff I use. Can't actually think of a thing they make other than HOB filters honestly, though i'm sure there's other stuff. The only HOB filter anyone should be using is a Hagen AquaClear though, it's just nine times better than anything else out there.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

smackpixi said:


> The only HOB filter anyone should be using is a Hagen AquaClear though, it's just nine times better than anything else out there.



Still not as good as a canister. You can find a off-brand canister for 10-15$ more, such as the SUNSUNs.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

Depends on your purposes i suppose. I'd sooner recommend AquaClears than the SunSuns though. The SunSuns are POS.


----------

